# This Thursday nite can't catch a fish club



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey fellow fisherpeople
I think we were supposed to start this thursday, but due to me having back problems for the last 5 days(seeing chiropractor today), Having company(my dad) come up from Florida friday to park his motor home in my driveway for the summer.
Not being able to get my boat out of storage & ready yet I am going to have to cancel, myself & get my act together for next week.

Since Shametamer has had surgery & won't be out for a while, can we start next thursday.
Don't let me stop anybody thats got to get out, but I won't be able to make it. We were supposed to do Whitemore, so anybody that wants can prefish this week & we will start there next week & they can kick butt. :lol: 

What do you think ?


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Its for the best since the weather sucks. As well as a huge work load for me so next thursday it is.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Sure Wally Sure! Like with me not there, you're just afraid, you'll be the 'only guy' held fishless!..lol hell the 'medicos' don't even want me driving for 4 weeks(right,like thats gonna happen)but i don't think i can muster the strength for thurs the fifth, but by the 12th..i'm sure i could atleast watch Walleye Wench ' kick some BUTT!


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

there Bill, nice to see you at the keyboard, keep both hands on the keyboard & STAY AWAY FROM THE VIAGRA !
The blood needs to stay around the ticker.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I just brought my small boat home haven't even had it running yet so this Thursday would have ben out for me too. Shametammer glad to see you back.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Bill,
Welcome back buddy!! I agree with Wally  easy now easy :lol: 
Believe it or not I still do not have my boat yet  
Should be this week  so I am boatless for Thursday as well.
I will be ready for Whitmore next Thursday....look out fish here we come


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, my boat is all ready to go. Been hitting the Detroit River with the boys on a regular basis. However, I have to go to the Washtenaw Sportsmans Club meeting tomorrow night to pick up the paperwork for a new member I am sponsoring, so I would have been out for the trip. Plan to be out there with the boys next week, though, and I'm hitting the Detroit River again tonight.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Sounds like the 12th to me!!


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Are we on for Whitmore tomorrow? What time? I will be on channel 68 in case we miss everyone.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

brdhnter! wench and i expect to be there..as quick as i can get her to pull the tarp,hook up the boat to the mag and launch us!..lol..this rehab is tough, having to allow her to do all the 'heavy' work!  Doc tells me anything over 10 lbs she will have to reel in for me also! :yikes: ...............Hopefully we tire her out, so thurs night I don't have to plead with her...'be gentle with me'! :evilsmile


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

I will see you all there, Kumma and I will be taking my new rig for her maiden voyage :yikes: and yes I have a very long and strong tow rope :lol: 

Bill glad to see you will be there. What time do you guys usually meet up?

Also I have never fished Whitmore what kind of fish are we targeting so I know what type of tackle to bring, thanks guys cant wait!!


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

whitmore has 'planted eyes',a good population of pike,lots of largemouths, tons of crappie and gills and maybe a leftover musky or two.prepare urself, its thursday nite, we generally draw RAIN WIND n COLD! lol.i expect wench and i will be running a little late(she has to do all the tough stuff) 6 or little b4 i'm thinkin....


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

shametamer said:


> prepare urself, its thursday nite, we generally draw RAIN WIND n COLD! lol.


This Thursday will no different: High of 52 and windy...


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Well I can't make it I spent all my money on a new puppy for the wife on mothers day. Good luck and post results so I can reel bad I could come!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

plan on going but may have to go look at a boat instead.. although boat is down by whitmore im last minute if i make it you'll know all the fish will be by me!!! or just look for the puke green starcraft pulling fish over the side by the bucket load!!


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

If I get off work early enough to get home and hook up the rig, I'll get out there...all depends on timing...don't count on me...but don't be surprised if I show...I'll be on channel 7 as always..


brdhntr, Most of us do not have marine radio's...if you have one...bring an FRS on channel 7


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Hope to see you all , I'll have a empty seat if somebody is boatless .


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

not me, cold, windy, possible rain.
I have no desire to freeze my but off. I did manage to get my boat out of storage & get it in the barn & fired up but needs a little cleaning.
When I heard the weather report, saw the red sky this morning at sunrise I didn't bother to hook up & bring it to work with me.
I'll catch you die hards next week, maybe if I'm not there you will have some luck.  

Wally


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

aw, Wally! Didn't ya ever hear..'what don't kill us makes us stronger?' with enough skunks and heart attacks in my back pocket i gotta be the smelliest, most soulless s.o.b.(with the possible exception of ESOX) around!..lol See ya next week Buddy! Ya realize they b plenty of open seats, if ya wander by,yes?


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Bill,
Thanks for the heads up on what fish are there will see you there!!


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

you got it Sean! You realize this urban fishin is a little different than those 'steelies' that beg to be taken from the water? :evilsmile Stick with Craig, I bet he's got it all figured out!.....outta here as soon as wench gets home!.....p.s. that ski ramp on whitmore is not meant for ur boat! :mischeif:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Bill,
Yup I got it! (Last year you guys get virtually zip, zero, nada) and I show up one time and you all get fish Luck O The Irish 

Urban fishing you aint kidding those slow moving bottom feeders are a real challenge  

Stick with Craig my eye, between driving the boat and netting his fish I only got to WASH a lure and ½.The second one the hooks barely hit the water and I am yanking it in to net yet another one of Craigs fish!!  

But hey, while I am stroking the striped kitty no one in my boat will get their limit, the Louisville Slugger net method works every time, right Craig? :evilsmile 



shametamer said:


> p.s. that ski ramp on whitmore is not meant for ur boat! :mischeif:


What?? It was a shake down cruise, had to put her through ALL the paces  :lol: 

Well it was a great time guys and gals, nice to meet some new people and will catch ya next Thursday at Bellville Lake.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Here are a few pics I managed to take, there is no pic of Craigs pike thanks to my netting methods, we can just call that an LDR (Long distance Release) :16suspect 

Graigs Walleye









Graigs Bass









The Gang


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

look on the bright side Sean, you make a great camera man! Hey Todd's boys are sumpin else yes....? tough as nails.....Yep Belleville it is, wait'll we get you in the the mud, blood and beer of that place Sean, you'll wish you were back on the whirleyball court! :evilsmile ..Lookin forward to the name bein on your boat next thursday..and certainly you have the HONOR of the t-shirt! Thanks again Craig! Hopefully you tie into one of those belleville skis and Craig can return the favor...LDR!


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Sean that LDR (long distance release) is something else, Its an enviromentaly consious way to release toothy fish, plus no slime or stink. :evil: Nice pics and thanks again for letting me ride along for the maiden voyage, Im sure you will be in top fishing form for next week & we'll just leave the netting to others from now on right :lol:. Let me know when you get for numbers and ill cut some nice ones for you.

Im glad the shirts went over well and look forward to next week.

Hey bill I can guarantee that if sean gets a ..ski in bellville ill do my best to get that sucker in the net... atleast until i see the teeth then its a SDR.

Craig


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Sounds like a good time. I'll have have to bum a ride of one of you guys, too far to drag the boat after work. Kumma, be careful if you make it out on the big water with Sean he likes the LDR there too.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

kbkrause said:


> Kumma, be careful if you make it out on the big water with Sean he likes the LDR there too.


 rotest_e 
I am innocent! I never touched the net in Captain KB's boat :rant: :lol: 

Hey Craig, I look forward to fishing with you next week and I sure WON the honor yesterday, of wearing your shirt next week (the wife thought it was hilarious too) thanks man!!

Hey Bill, yea those boys were real troopers! Brought back some great memories of fishing with my Dad and 2 younger brothers at that age on Peck's Lake in up state New York. The "Bug" has lasted a lifetime for me and I hope it does for those up start fishermen too! Way to go Todd, the memories will last a lifetime for those boys.

Hey Kevin and Paul too (you mentioned puddle jumpimg with us) there is plenty of room for both of you! Just say the word and I would be happy to have you aboard. OH and it would be my pleasure to be net man for you guys as well :evilsmile


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

next thurs? the boy & i may join ya'll!!!!! what launch are ya'll using???


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

We're gonna use the huron river drive launch, Barry..most accessible and more launch slots... Hey Craig maybe we can Get Sean on one of those 'cats'..convince him its a landlocked steelie!..lol :evilsmile We could sure use some of you pros, would be nice to have a bunch of pics of fish!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Never have launched at Belleville. If I have room to park the boat at work Thursday, maybe I'll come over there and get in some practice for June 4.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Is there a ramp sticker required for Belleville? If so, which one of the seemingly hundreds needed around here is it?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

its the same sticker u use for harley or crocker...dnr job that covers about 60 access sites http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_10884-65805--,00.html


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

shametamer said:


> Hey Craig maybe we can Get Sean on one of those 'cats'..convince him its a landlocked steelie!..lol !


With the noodle rod he was using on thursday it would be a roit to watch that battle. That rod a was half bent just reel in his jigs. :yikes:


----------

